# Need a very very powerful grapics card



## anarchy0x (Feb 21, 2014)

*My main purpose- to play games fast, I can't tolerate when it lags. And of course, to enjoy the finest details of virtual reality. It ha been a decade since i have played games which have high requirements/have the finest graphics. The last ones  I played are Far cry, Doom 3 so I don't know some things about the current games. One thing I know for sure is that I need to play them in the top-notch settings!

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: *Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 SMPS *

2. What is your budget?
Ans: **40K **   and yet  a bit stretchable  Yes, waited a long time for this! But hopefully, I think it should be more than sufficient to accommodate it.

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: Currently I have 1600X900 which is not HD, but I may buy a new monitor if it makes that much of difference

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: *CPU	Intel i5 3570k 
MB	Maximus V Gene 
RAM	Gskill 8gb ddr3 1600mhz ram 
Cabinet	Corsair 400r cabinet 
Cooler	Cooler master 212 hyper evo 
HDD	1 TB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

get a triple monitor setup of dell s2240l(or any good FHD) or get atleast one FHD monitor like dell s2240l and opt for r9 290 tri-x edition from sapphire for 38k. r9 290 for 900p is pure overkill though.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

at 900p r9 290 or 290x would be a overkill better go with 280x sapphire or asus


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

try nvidia GTX780


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

and yes 1080p does make a lot of difference visual wise


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> and yes 1080p does make a lot of difference visual wise





+1 to this


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

If you;ll get one FHD monitor, get 280X. For dual or triple monitor setup, get 290 tri-X.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 23, 2014)

what about R9 290 and FHD display. 280X, now a days, struggle a bit to provide 40+ fps in some games at highest possible settings and I* guess OP wants smooth Gameplay on those extreme settings. R9 290 offers perfect balance between price and performance, he will be safe for little longer.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 23, 2014)

yes if he plans on buying fhd monitor then r9 290 is better for option and he should buy one given how cheap fhd displays are now


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 26, 2014)

makes sense to buy a dell s2240l monitor &  r9 290 tri-x edition it is, then.

Which 290 tri-x edition should i opt for?? I'm still confused about the 'exact' model. Is it Sapphire Radeon R9 290 tri-x OC?? 

Would appreciate if someone would give me a link, thanks.
I stay in Mumbai, so should I order from the net or get it from Lamington road??

*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-4-gb-ddr5-graphics-card/p/itmdsu85sjnfnzw4?pid=GRCDSU84FU8WPQFW&cmpid=content_graphics-card_8965229628_gmc_pla&tgi=sem,1,G,9226359,g,search,,19319548220,1o1,,,c,,,,,,,&gclid=CJPdqO6n6bwCFYQ34godv3IA5w 

or

XFX AMD/ATI R9 290X 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - XFX: Flipkart.com


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 26, 2014)

Go with Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card over xfx card eyes closed!

Try getting it for lamington you will save almost 2-3k !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> makes sense to buy a dell s2240l monitor &  r9 290 tri-x edition it is, then.
> 
> Which 290 tri-x edition should i opt for?? I'm still confused about the 'exact' model. Is it Sapphire Radeon R9 290 tri-x OC??
> 
> ...



> TriX is the brand name of one of Sapphire's GPU cooler.

> The Flipkart link you have mentioned is correct. Don;t buy it form FK though as it's super expensive over there. The same card is available for 26.8k at mdcomouters.in.

> I'd recommend a dual monitor setup if you have the budget.


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot Harshil.
I don't think it's available for 26.8k though. Checked it here-
*mdcomputers.in/products/graphics-card/sapphire-graphics-card-tri-x-r9-290-4gb-gddr5-oc-uefi.html?sort=pd.name&order=DESC
its for 36,800 on offer price, original price being 49,900
What does UEFI mean? I mean it's good or bad?

Also, can anyone tell me what's the difference between the above card & this one- SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 (R9 290X 4GD5 - 21226-00-40G - 840777063797 - 51,000.00)
I thought since the first card has tri-x, it would be better, but then why is this card a tad expensive than the frist?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot Harshil.
> I don't think it's available for 26.8k though. Checked it here-
> *mdcomputers.in/products/graphics-card/sapphire-graphics-card-tri-x-r9-290-4gb-gddr5-oc-uefi.html?sort=pd.name&order=DESC
> its for 36,800 on offer price, original price being 49,900
> ...



> Yeah I meant 36k, it was a typo.

> The card in the first link  is R9 290 and the one in second link is R9 290*X*.


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot again, harish.

What is the difference between their performances? 

Theres a lot of difference between the offer prices but a mere difference of Rs 1100 between the original price. Strange.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot again, harish.
> 
> What is the difference between their performances?
> 
> Theres a lot of difference between the offer prices but a mere difference of Rs 1100 between the original price. Strange.



> It;s Harshil, not Harish.

> The difference: AnandTech | Bench - GPU14


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot, pardon the typo.

So 290 is for 36,800  & 290X is for 44,444. DIfference comes to 7644.
Is it worth that much of a price difference??


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2014)

Not really worth spending Rs 7.5 K for 2/4 fps gain with the 290X.
Dont buy that Dell monitor its outdated honestly and not worth it. Things have moved on and Dell India has not. Get the AOC i2369VM/i2269VM


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot, pardon the typo.
> 
> So 290 is for 36,800  & 290X is for 44,444. DIfference comes to 7644.
> Is it worth that much of a price difference??



290 performs almost similar to 290x and  290 makes more sense at its price.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Not really worth spending Rs 7.5 K for 2/4 fps gain with the 290X.
> Dont buy that Dell monitor its outdated honestly and not worth it. Things have moved on and Dell India has not. Get the AOC i2369VM/i2269VM



do we have any better monitor here in india at the cost of dell s2240l? AOC costs almost 3.5-4k higher, but may be better.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2014)

Since OP has the budget theres no point in getting the outdated Dell.



And for your question there is not one but two superb monitors in and around that price bracket from HP   22FI and from Benq.Whatever you save with that outdated Dell you end up spending on buying a quality DVI or HDMI cable since ut comes with none!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Since OP has the budget theres no point in getting the outdated Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> And for your question there is not one but two superb monitors in and around that price bracket from HP   22FI and from Benq.Whatever you save with that outdated Dell you end up spending on buying a quality DVI or HDMI cable since ut comes with none!



What are the exact model numbers of those two monitors?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 2, 2014)

HP Pavilion 22fi 21.5-inch Diagonal IPS LED Backlit Monitor(C8H77A7)| HP® India

And the TN based Benq RL series,for fast response times. The XL is superb too but expensive.


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 6, 2014)

Can anyone guide me for the monitor? I'll definitely not buy the outdated Dell. Some more exact model numbers will be really appreciated.
 I know this one's a bit tricky & personal but What size monitor should I get? I was thinking about 21 inches but now I'm thinking that I  still have my old P4 & my old monitor so should I buy a huge monitor like 27 inches just for gaming? Maybe I can do regular tasks on my other monitor/PC
Really appreciate all the incoming help, thanks


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

Samsung S27C350H / BenQ XL2720T or XL2720Z


----------



## Sarath (Apr 7, 2014)

You need a good monitor first. I too would recommend going for a 27"+ screen with atleast FHD as minimum. 
I saw an AOC one at a friends place, 27" FHD IPS panel and it was amazing. It made my own setup look like a puny garage PC. 

In fact I am looking to upgrade from my 23" Dell U23 IPS panel to something bigger. 27" is that good.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 7, 2014)

+1 to R9 290, dont get the R9 280x because the 290 is based on a new architecture whereas the 280x is just a rebranded 7000 series card


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah the AOC i2757fh is an amazingly built beautiful full HD IPS panel. You can buy it eyes wide shut. Amazing IQ. Best bought Rs 18500.


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does 1080p look good on a 27inch monitor??


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Distance is the key but still if you would like higher pixel density you can opt for 1440p monitors.


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 22, 2014)

Just to let people know, the card is available at a rate even cheaper than *mdcomputers.in/ at *www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJOXUKC/ref=w...UTF8&colid=1165VTMKDTHYO&coliid=IV0PVW7CHI1IB
Assuming a shipping charge of 1500-2k it's still a better price

However, unfortunately, there's no mention of international warranty etc, emailed amazon and sapphire twice about that, but no response

The same is also available at amazon.in but it's slightly expensive, even after considering delivery charge at amazon.com


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 23, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Just to let people know, the card is available at a rate even cheaper than *mdcomputers.in/ at *www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJOXUKC/ref=w...UTF8&colid=1165VTMKDTHYO&coliid=IV0PVW7CHI1IB
> Assuming a shipping charge of 1500-2k it's still a better price
> 
> However, unfortunately, there's no mention of international warranty etc, emailed amazon and sapphire twice about that, but no response
> ...





Comes down to this


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Just to let people know, the card is available at a rate even cheaper than *mdcomputers.in/ at *www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJOXUKC/ref=w...UTF8&colid=1165VTMKDTHYO&coliid=IV0PVW7CHI1IB
> Assuming a shipping charge of 1500-2k it's still a better price
> 
> *However, unfortunately, there's no mention of international warranty etc, emailed amazon and sapphire twice about that, but no response*
> ...



there's no Intentional warranty on GPUs except EVGA.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like to know if R9 290 vapor-x is a better choice than R9 290 tri x? Looking at the reviews, it does seem so.

Also, I called mdcomputers & also searched online but this card isn't available yet in India.

When is it expected to arrive? And is it worth it considering the price difference? And how much of a price difference would it be?


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> When is it expected to arrive? And is it worth it considering the price difference? And how much of a price difference would it be?


Can't comment on that. India rarely sees a company's every model of a Graphic Card.

Get what is available.


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> I would like to know if R9 290 vapor-x is a better choice than R9 290 tri x? Looking at the reviews, it does seem so.
> 
> Also, I called mdcomputers & also searched online but this card isn't available yet in India.
> 
> When is it expected to arrive? And is it worth it considering the price difference? And how much of a price difference would it be?



get a vapor x version of the card
vapor x has some fps advantage over tri x

here are two version of review for your ref.
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB Vapor-X OC Overclocked Video Card Review - Pricing, Availability, and Final Thoughts
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB Tri-X OC Video Card Review (with 4K tests) - Pricing, Availability and Final Thoughts


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Vapor x will be almost at min 2.5 to 3 k costlier (that's my guess, no evidence). And availability in India that no one can comment. We have not even got the Tri x OC 290 also. And frankly I don't think the price difference between the tri x and Vapor x is justified by the fps difference.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Vapor x will be almost at min 2.5 to 3 k costlier (that's my guess, no evidence). And availability in India that no one can comment. *We have not even got the Tri x OC 290 also*. And frankly I don't think the price difference between the tri x and Vapor x is justified by the fps difference.



Tr-x OC version of both 290 and 290x are available 

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290X TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 TRI-X OC UEFI (R9-290X-TRI-X-4GD5 - 11226-00-40G - 840777064573 - 51,000.00)
Buy Online SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 4GB GDDR5 OC UEFI Graphic Card in India


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> Tr-x OC version of both 290 and 290x are available
> 
> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290X TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> ...



I don't know about the 290x but for the 290 MD computers listed the card asTri x OC. I bought it and they delivered me a Tri x one. When I talked with them, they said that only this card has been imported and OC was not available. This was in March. THis happened in Flipkart also.

Also, other than the minor boost in the overclock the tri x and tri x OC are exactly similar. We can increase the clocks of the trix easily7 and make it tri x OC


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

Too bad sellers list something and sell something else.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I don't know about the 290x but for the 290 MD computers listed the card asTri x OC. I bought it and they delivered me a Tri x one. When I talked with them, they said that only this card has been imported and OC was not available. This was in March. THis happened in Flipkart also.
> 
> Also, other than the minor boost in the overclock the tri x and tri x OC are exactly similar. We can increase the clocks of the trix easily7 and make it tri x OC



Yeah that's not a problem but sellers should list correct product titles.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

Exactly. I gave MD computers a piece of my mind when I bought it. Without any fruitful result though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Vapor x will be almost at min 2.5 to 3 k costlier (that's my guess, no evidence). And availability in India that no one can comment. We have not even got the Tri x OC 290 also. And frankly I don't think the price *difference between the tri x and Vapor x* is justified by the fps difference.



well the case for hd 7950 was everyone in the forum was suggesting 7950 vapour X oc compared to its counterparts [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] can throw more light in the matter i believe........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

7950 vapor x was not costlier by that time. price does matter for any suggestions as we are limited on budget.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jun 26, 2014)

It seems so unfair & It's just so frustrating that we've have to wait so long for new/special models.
I called mdcomputers again & they said on the 1st week of july , they will post on their website information about when vapor x will be available. 

I'm wondering if I should buy a temporary mid-low range card for about 7K and Sell it off when vapor x is available. As currently, I have GeForce 210. At least, I'll be able to play those games which don't require a high performance card.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2014)

Hold your horses


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, first of all, I'd really appreciate if someone helps me out with this. I know that I've typed a lot, but at the same time, I also don't like to be spoon fed (As you may have noticed). Thanks again to all of you for guiding me.

I was waiting for vapor x to come here & a lot of time has passed.

So, with a budget of around 30-40k what would be the best option for me now? (considering  that new cards might have come & prices have been reduced etc)
Should I still stick to R9 290 or go for R9295 etc? Or R9 290 vaporX?
R9 295 is $729 on *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202108 .SO, I'm guessing it's a bit out of my budget.



Also, I have 2 options of where to buy from

1) thanksgiving sale coming very very soon..tommorow 27/11/14!. I have a cousin inUS, he can buy it for me. Most likely, I won't get an international warranty but if the price is very cheap, is it worth the risk? or is there someway Ican get(0r buy_ international warranty?
In case if it's advisable to buy from the thanksgiving sale in US, which model should I go for?

2)  Buying here from India online.
If option 1) is not worth it, which card should i buy from here?

At $314.99, this looks good, right? (Again I know it's not available in India as it's in amazon.com & international warranty may not be there, but the price seems to be very good for the model)
SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 100362VXSR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support TRI-X OC (UEFI) Video Card - Newegg.com

Anything else, please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2014)

^ rather buy GTX 970.


----------



## dude1 (Nov 26, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Hello, first of all, I'd really appreciate if someone helps me out with this. I know that I've typed a lot, but at the same time, I also don't like to be spoon fed (As you may have noticed). Thanks again to all of you for guiding me.
> 
> I was waiting for vapor x to come here & a lot of time has passed.
> 
> ...


Get Nvidia gtx 980 if you are getting from US(550$ now).More powerful than R9 290 vaporx. Get Nvidia 970 amp extreme if getting from India(Similar performance as r9 290).


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 27, 2014)

dude1 said:


> Get Nvidia gtx 980 if you are getting from US(550$ now).More powerful than R9 290 vaporx. Get Nvidia 970 amp extreme if getting from India(Similar performance as r9 290).




Yes, but is gtx980 compatiable with Window XP games? Are R9 290 & gtx 970 also compatiable with XP?

I feel it's ideal to buy gtx980 if one is buying from US & doesn't intend to play games on windows XP. 
Otherwise GTX 970 is ideal as gtx 980 is very expensive here.

- - - Updated - - -

Some internet browsing also showed me that GTX 980 & 970 don't support windows XP games...

*www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2304271/gtx-980-970-780ti.html
The nvidia drivers for 970 and 980 no longer support Windows Xp... posted by afzpuppet

*www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2308043/gpu-buy-gtx-980-gtx-970-gtx-780ti-290-290x.html
GTX-980, GTX-970 ==> DOES NOT support Windows XP... Be careful....posted by afzpuppet

is that true?


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

Xp is not supported by Microsoft itself anymore then how these companies support it. Also I don't get it why you still use xp.

Just took a look at your hardware. Running xp on that hardware is a shame. If you don't like windows 8 then use windows 7 till windows 10 releases at discount Price if you don't own any os.


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm using windows 7, I had meant to ask about XP based  games, though I know they're old.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, does it make sense to buy from US or should I buy from India?
No doubt, I'll mostly geta card cheaper there, but I most certainly won't get an international warranty.

Now, EVGA does have that. But I've heard a complaints about it's noise & it's 'coil whine'. Is the noise that remarkable??

I've decided to go with GTX970 . Here's how I can summarize my options:

1. EVGA GPU from US: Cheaper & international warranty but noise issue

2. A Non-EVGA GPU  from US:  Cheaper but no international warranty, no noise issue

3. A Non-EVGA GPU from India: Expensive but no warranty & no noise issue

4. EVGA GPU from India: Expensive, noise issue...probably doesn't make sense

Comparing the prices of ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 
..difference comes to about Rs 8500

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC STRIX EDITION

ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support G-SYNC Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2014)

^ strix cards are selling @ ~21k in US. If you bargain here you can get the same for ~27k. So a ~5k difference for a warranty is okay. So get it from here itself


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 28, 2014)

If you are planning to overclock the 970,go with either an msi gaming 970 or the gigabyte gaming g1 970.The asus strix is a gimped card as far as overclocking goes due to the very low TDP limit on the card.


----------



## dude1 (Nov 28, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> I'm using windows 7, I had meant to ask about XP based  games, though I know they're old.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



A non evga gpu from India will *have* a WARRANTY..
Old games are compatible on Windows 7 and many pre-2006 games can run even on your Intel graphics at good frame rate. The gtx 970 zotac amp extreme edition that i have suggested runs cool and quiet due to 3 fans and is factory overclocked.Runs out of box at 1203 MHz and can run upto 1525mhz with OC. Got locally at 31k in Pune....Also Asus Strix is a good card to go with If no OC need.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2014)

@OP: checkout gpuboss.com


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 29, 2014)

dude1 said:


> A non evga gpu from India will *have* a WARRANTY..



Sorry, that was a typo. I know that any gpu bought from India will have warranty.

I'll reply later to other posts as I;m a bit busy, thanks


----------



## anarchy0x (Nov 30, 2014)

dude1 said:


> A non evga gpu from India will *have* a WARRANTY..
> Old games are compatible on Windows 7 and many pre-2006 games can run even on your Intel graphics at good frame rate. The gtx 970 zotac amp extreme edition that i have suggested runs cool and quiet due to 3 fans and is factory overclocked.Runs out of box at 1203 MHz and can run upto 1525mhz with OC. Got locally at 31k in Pune....Also Asus Strix is a good card to go with If no OC need.



Thanks a lot again. See ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 AMP EXTREME (ZT-90103-10P - ZT-90103-10P - ). It's Rs 33,390 here. I thought locally things are more expemnsive than online. How were you able to get it at 2k less?


----------



## dude1 (Dec 1, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot again. See ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 AMP EXTREME (ZT-90103-10P - ZT-90103-10P - ). It's Rs 33,390 here. I thought locally things are more expemnsive than online. How were you able to get it at 2k less?


No it is not always true. I got for 2k less in pune. You can get lower than online price in nehru place or lamington road too.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks a lot again. See ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 AMP EXTREME (ZT-90103-10P - ZT-90103-10P - ). It's Rs 33,390 here. I thought locally things are more expemnsive than online. How were you able to get it at 2k less?



I went to local/offline shop to purchase gtx 970 but only zotac amp extreme was available which is out of my budget. I told him the same and I asked for the best price. He said the price stands, I dragged online prices into discussion. He said soon the warranty eligibility will be removed from every computer products as Logitech mentioned in every box. I'm taking this as a pinch of salt since I don't believe this demand to price hype cheap sellers. 

I want you to do me a favour or anyone else on this community ( [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]  [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] or harsil are one of the top hardware guys) to confirm the same with customer care or sources for this claim. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2014)

What he is claiming is far from truth. Anyway, I've recently noticed some local service centers creating issue in favor of local sellers but don't pay too much attention to such things as you can always work something out by contacting the manufacturer directly. As for zotac I think only the serial number is enough for most cases and a print out of the e-mail for extended warranty.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> What he is claiming is far from truth. Anyway, I've recently noticed some local service centers creating issue in favor of local sellers but don't pay too much attention to such things as you can always work something out by contacting the manufacturer directly. As for zotac I think only the serial number is enough for most cases and a print out of the e-mail for extended warranty.



Thanks mate for the clarification


----------



## dude1 (Dec 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I went to local/offline shop to purchase gtx 970 but only zotac amp extreme was available which is out of my budget. I told him the same and I asked for the best price. He said the price stands, I dragged online prices into discussion. He said soon the warranty eligibility will be removed from every computer products as Logitech mentioned in every box. I'm taking this as a pinch of salt since I don't believe this demand to price hype cheap sellers.
> 
> I want you to do me a favour or anyone else on this community (  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]  [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] or harsil are one of the top hardware guys) to confirm the same with customer care or sources for this claim. Thanks for the help in advance.


Well I was quoted 32.5k as the price. I bargained hard and I too dragged the online price thing and claimed(falsely ) that its available for 30k online... He agreed at 31k. A friend of mine had some issues with his nvidia card as he bought it from flipkart. He did what [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] said and contacted customer care of manufacturer. His issue was solved .


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

dude1 said:


> Well I was quoted 32.5k as the price. I bargained hard and I too dragged the online price thing and claimed(falsely ) that its available for 30k online... He agreed at 31k. A friend of mine had some issues with his nvidia card as he bought it from flipkart. He did what [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] said and contacted customer care of manufacturer. His issue was solved .



awesome then, but I cant bargain here not even 50 rupees  :'(


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 13, 2015)

I went to mdcomputers.in to buy ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 AMP EXTREME but came to know that it was discontinued &  instead ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 AMP EXTREME CORE EDITION was available. It has 5/5 ratings on Newegg. 

My questions-
1 is core edition better than previous one? I mean should I go for it? 
2 I read on an Amazon review that it has BIOS limitation &  firestorm software.  Are those any serious drawbacks?
3 any other thing I should reconsider?


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2015)

The only limitation you may face while OCing as 2x 6 pin pci-e connector may be a limiting factor unlike the non core edition which has 2x 8 pin power connectors. On the plus side the core edition has improved cooling.


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> The only limitation you may face while OCing as 2x 6 pin pci-e connector may be a limiting factor unlike the non core edition which has 2x 8 pin power connectors. On the plus side the core edition has improved cooling.




Thanks, so given the difference you just mentioned, is it still worth buying? I'm not that tech savvy, hence I'm asking this (though I do know what overclocking is)


----------



## Minion (Feb 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> awesome then, but I cant bargain here not even 50 rupees  :'(



Try different shops get it from where price is lowest no need to bargain.


----------



## amjath (Feb 15, 2015)

Minion said:


> Try different shops get it from where price is lowest no need to bargain.



I already bought ZOTAC GTX 970


----------



## Minion (Feb 16, 2015)

Then Congrats on your new purchase.Enjoy!


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2015)

anarchy0x said:


> Thanks, so given the difference you just mentioned, is it still worth buying? I'm not that tech savvy, hence I'm asking this (though I do know what overclocking is)



That card is pretty decently factory OCed so will give you better performance right out of the box than some other GTX 970 cards. If you intend to OC the card later a lot then you may consider 2x 8 pin version otherwise this card is very good with an improved cooler and little less Ocing capability but that does not going to hurt you a lot


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> I already bought ZOTAC GTX 970



Are u playing Far Cry 4 ?
if yes..which settings


----------



## amjath (Feb 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Are u playing Far Cry 4 ?
> if yes..which settings



Ultra
I posted some screens on Screenshot thread


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Ultra
> I posted some screens on Screenshot thread



Hmm...excellent
must be getting 60fps


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks, I'll book it tomorrow unless someone convinces me to go for another GTX  



topgear said:


> That card is pretty decently factory OCed so will give you better performance right out of the box than some other GTX 970 cards. If you intend to OC the card later a lot then you may consider 2x 8 pin version otherwise this card is very good with an improved cooler and little less Ocing capability but that does not going to hurt you a lot


----------



## amjath (Feb 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...excellent
> must be getting 60fps


Yep...


----------

